# connection connected, but can't access internet



## Lynita (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi smart doods out there,

My laptop can establish a connection, but after about 5 minutes I can't view most internet sites anymore. The only sites that load after approx 5min are secure sites (like my bank). Also skype and messenger still work perfectly.

An IT dood at work put a VPN client on my computer so I could access my work emails etc and he must have changed something else.

I've tried uninstalling all my unused programs, including the VPN client, skype and messenger - no change. I can establish a connection using wireless (home) or LAN (work). To re-access the internet I have to restart the computer and work fast, restart.... 

Is it something to do with the ports for certain programs? Or am I barking up the wrong tree? Any tips / hints / solutions would really be appreciated.

Cheers muchos! Lynita


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Ask the "IT dood" about it. He'll know best about the VPN client and it's side effects.


----------



## Lynita (Jul 20, 2007)

Good idea, but I don't work there anymore. 
)-:


----------

